# Waterproof Epoxy



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

Can anybody recommend a good waterproof Epoxy that I could use to waterproof my plywood aquarium? I've seen people use GapStuff (or is it GreatStuff) and I've used it in the past to waterproof a shed. It worked well but is it aquarium safe after its set?


----------



## spas (Jan 12, 2012)

West Systems makes some of the best epoxy...


Fibreglass Factory Outlet in Mississauga is a good place to get some....

Steve


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

I actually found out that Great Stuff has a Pond and Rock foam spray. So I plan to use this as it is fish safe and will insulate and waterproof the pond. Not to mention it's easily sanded and shaved to make it shapely. It all depends on my Father however as it's a pond for his office and he may wish for me to line it with an actual pond liner. His choice for property protection obviously, it'll cost him like $200 more though lol


----------



## snaggle (Feb 19, 2010)

Even with the the great stuff I would want use something under it, water is very good at making its way through very small holes and making them bigger on the way.


----------



## Ryan.Wilton (Dec 12, 2012)

This is why I've actually abandoned that plan. I'm now going to use pond liner with an underlay. I think I may use just some simple duct tape to seal the edges on the inside of the plywood as an extra safety measure.


----------

